# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Gjermani

## ALBA

Ketu mund vazhdojme temen .....
Tema e vjeter u mbyll pasi kaluan mbi 150 postime .
Ju uroj viel spass te dashur bashkatdhetar qe jetoni ne Gjermani .

----------


## BOY_UK

edhe nje pershendetje per te gjith shqiptart qe ndollen ne gjermani. ju uroj qe ta kaloni sa me mire

----------


## xxxl

me sa shohe une te tere paskan shku me flejt

----------


## Mr_Right

Hi te gjithve shqiptarve qe jetoni ne gjermani, ju pershendes te gjithve dhe ju uroj qe te jeni mire te gjith atje.
Me pelqen gjermanija shum sidomos vendi ku kam jetuar, 
por tani jetoj ne londer.

Also warum schläft ihr, komm und rede hier über etwas!

----------


## Mr_Right

harrova edhe nje pershendetje te veqant per ty ALBA qe ke hapur kete teme.

----------


## ALBA

Falimderit per pershendetjet !Ju uroj te gjithve suksese e lumturi kudo qe te jeni .
Gjithashtu ju uroj gezuar krishtlindjet dhe vitin e ri 2004 .

----------


## lucis

pershendetje alba per temen qe ke hapur
te uroj gjith te mirat
po ku ndodhesh ne deutschland ne cilin qytet.............................................  .......

----------


## LaHo2004

Pershendes te gjithe shqipetaret ne Gjermani ne kete mengjes te zbardhur  :debora:  

Debora zbardhi malet dhe fushat tatepjete..........

----------


## LaHo2004

ku jeni more trima.

bin in der arbeit und mir ist langweilig. :i habitur!:

----------


## ALBA

Kush ka kohe le te lexoje ketu  poshte kliko dhe do te gjeni nje tregim me titull  ;

Korrespondenz mit Gott. Besoj do te ngeleni te kenaqur nga humori i nje protestanti ne Gjermani .


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27046

Pershendetje nga Alba

----------


## ALBA

Per ju djemte apo burrat mund te lexoni ketu nje tregim gjermanisht se sa faul jane grate gjermane ,pranej t'ja dini vlerat femres Shqiptare lool. kliko poshte ,

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28315

----------


## LaHo2004

faleminderit per alternativat.do ti lexoj dhe do te them mendimin tim. :shkelje syri:

----------


## LaHo2004

problemi i ketij mikut ishte i njejti si i shume te huajve te tjere ne gjermani.vajzat e mira gjermane nuk marrin te huaj,keshtu qe per te huajt ngelen ato qe jane p.sh. faul.

----------


## Artur_1985

Miresejugjej  Shqiptare qe rrini ne Gjermani ! Une shoh qe ka shume ketu ne forum , por ketu qekan shume pak , ku jeni mblidhuni goca cuna ke kjo teme te bisedojm e te njihemi te organizojm ndonje takim se bashku anej nga vera .

Ju pershendes Arturi aus Dortmund

----------


## Zebbi

Skam qene asnjehere ne Gjermani po ketu ne universitet ku jam, midis te huajve te shume nga e gjithe bota ka dhe gjermane. Me kane bere pershtypje, cunat me duken shume te pashem dhe tmerresisht te zgjuar, njeri sidomos.

----------


## wittstar

Une jam nje shqiptar puro qe rroj qe prej 14 vjetesh ne Gjermani.
Ju falemnderit qe keni hapur kete teme qe te mund te shprehim pershtypjet tona per Gjermanine.
Ketu poshte po perpiqem te shkruaj shkurt per eksperiencen time  ne Gjermani.Eshte nje histori tragjike dhe absurde.
Erdha ne vitin 1990 ne Gjermani i ftuar nga shtetas gjerman.
Per 4 muaj mu dha azil.
Ne 1991 Friedrich Ebert Stiftung me dha nje burse per te studjuar juridik.
Fillova me kenaqesi te studjoj juridik ne Heidelberg me qellimin e mire qe te kthehesha ne Shqiperi dhe te punoja si jurist ,te jepja ndihmen time modeste ne forcimin e instutucioneve demokratike ne Shqiperi.
Kur isha ne semestrin e trete perjetova nje eksperience absurde.
Institucione te caktuara te shtetit gjerman perdoren armet me moderne ndaj meje per disa jave me rradhe (dhe metoda te tjera)
per te me shkaterruar,pasi kishin bere nje perpjekje per te me rekrutuar ne sherbim te German secret service kundra vendit tim.
Protestova nder te tjera tek nenkryetari i Bashkise se Heidelbergut,
Dr.Bec per padrejtesine qe po me behesh,pasi vete shteti gjerman me kish dhene statusin e azilantit politik.
I lartepermenduri zyrtar gjerman(qe ende eshte nenkryetar edhe sot e kesaj dite) e injoroi protesten time.
Nen presionin e perdorimit te armeve me moderne te kohes(microwave weapons) kundra personit tim u detyrova te le gruan dhe femijen dhe te largohem per tri muaj nga Heidelbergu.
Pasi u ktheva pas tri muajsh mu desh te perjetoje absurditete te tjera,qe nuk i kisha pritur kurre te ndodhnin ne nje vend demokratik.
U detyrova t'i le studimet.
Me vone mu desh te provoje intensivisht perbuzjen dhe poshterimet dashakeqe te fqinjeve te mi gjermane te cilet te motivuar nga perbuzja raciste per kombet e vogla bene cmos per te ma bere mua dhe familjes time jeten sketerre.
Fillova te protestoj poshte e lart neper mbledhje te hapura kundra ketij trajtimi barbar,per te cilin mendoja me naivitet se i perkiste Gjermanise se te kaluares.
Pasi kisha bere disa protesta te zhurmeshe ne ambjente publike dhe ne mediat,me 24 mars 1999 diten tone te rendesishme kombetare kur USA shtriu doren me bujari dhe filloi sulmin shkaterrues kunder Serbise ,pra po ate dite si per ironi shteti gjerman me dergon nje leter ku me kerkonte te largohem brenda nje muaji nga Gjermania.
Dola ne gjyq,pasi disa muajsh.I thashe avokatesh ti me hap gjyqin se ne gjyq nuk kam nevoje per ty.
Ne sallen e gjyqit ndodhesha une ,gjykatesi dhe nje miku im Amerikan,qe kish ardhur per te me dhene mbeshtetje morale,me pranine e tij.Ajo perkrahje e tij ishte shume e rendesishme per mua ne ato momente pasi nder te tjera ky mik kish nje diplom juristi dhe punonte per departamentin amerikan te mbrojtjes si jurist.
Me duhet te them per hire te se vertetes qe gjykatesi me emerin Kümpel ,ne Karlsruhe, u soll shume mire me mua dhe se fundi e denoi qeverine e vendit te tij duke me dhene mua te drejte.
Ky gjest i drejtesise gjermane ma ngrohu zemren dhe me dha nje fare besimi,te pakten tek instutucioni i drejtesise gjermane.
Megjithate plaget qe kane shkaktuar tek une dhe dhuna absurde qe instutucione te caktuara gjermane  ushtruan ndaj meje nevitet 1992,1993 per arsye qe nuk i kuptoj as sot e kesaj dite me bejne te mos jem i lumtur ne Gjermani.
Rroj ketu vetem sepse gruaja dhe djali im nuk shohin mundesi largimi.
Te gjithe kete histori te tmerrshme si dhe presionin racist te ambjentit gjerman besoj se nuk do ta kisha perballuar dot po mos kisha perkrahjen morale te gruas time aq te dashur ,si dhe te miqve te mi Amerikane qe me jane gjendur ne momentet me te veshtira te jetes sime.
God Bles Albania,
God Bless America.
Shpresoj qe ky tregim real i imi te inkurajoj bashkeatdhetare te tjere te cfaredomoshe qe te shkruajne haptazi ne kete forum per eksperiencat e tyre pozitive dhe negative ne Gjermani.
 Me lejoni t'a mbyll kete shkrim me pak vargje te miat:

   Gjermani moj e pabese
   Te shkela se me bere ftese
   Po ta dija c'ke nen lekure
   Nuk do te kisha shkelur kurre!!!

----------


## Lexuesja

Mirseerdhe wittstar ! E lexova me vemendje  per cfare kishe shkruar , dhe me vjen shume keq qe te paska ndodh ashtu . Njeriu duroka shume . Ne rastin tend mu kujtuan disa vargje te nje poezie qe ka mar cmimin nobel ne vitin 1907 te shkruar nga 
RUDYORD KIPLING i cili shkruan :

Në mundsh të ruash arsyen,kur bota humbet fillin
E fajin ty ta hedh-dhe vetes t'i besosh
Sa herë tek ti dyshojnë e s'të përfillin,
Por dhe gjykimet drejt t'i gjykosh.
Në mundsh të rrish në pritje,nga pritja pa u lodhur,
A kur t'urrejnë,urrejtje mos t'ushqesh,
madje ndaj shpifjeve të rrish pa folur,
Me thejshtësi me to pa rënë ndesh.
Në mundsh të mendosh,por jo si rob ëndërrimesh
Dhe t'i trajtosh njëlloj e pa dallim,
ngadhnjim e shpartallim-burim mashtrimesh...
Në durofsh dot që thëniet e tua të drejta
Në kurthe për trutharët,kopukët t'i kthejnë.
T'i shohësh të thyera gjërat më të shtrenjta
E prapë t'i ndërtosh me vegla që nuk vlejnë.
Në mundsh fitoret që ke korrur t'i flijosh,
Si në kumar,në një të vetme lojë.
Të rrezikosh,të humbësh e prapë t'ja fillosh
dhe humbjen kurrë të mos e zësh në gojë.
Në i detyrofsh dot muskul,nerva,puls e zemër
Të të shërbejnë edhe kur gjithshka duket e kotë
E të qëndrosh edhe kur s'ke asgjë përveç vullnetit
Që veç një fjalë-Qëndro-të thotë...
Në mundsh të flasësh me maskarenj,por nderin tënd ta ruash,
a t'ecësh përkrah mbretit,pa krenari që të verbon...
Në se armiku apo miku s'të bëjnë dot të vuash
dhe gjithkënd e çmon,veç sa meriton...
Në mundsh t'i mbushësh ti minutat më të rënda
me vepra që peshojnë.Dije dhe mos kij asnjë dyshim
Se jotja do jetë Bota me çka brenda
dhe burrë do jesh,o biri im!



Kjo pra eshte bota sot . Te uroj ty dhe familjes tuaj  lumturi e gezim ne jete . Ishalla kan kalu me aq problemet e familjes suaj .

Pershendetje nga Lexusja

----------


## Kenny McCormick

ahhhsoooooooo

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kenny McCormick

hej ihr assis,  seid ihr alle wech? keiner schreibt wat hier  :oh:

----------


## ALBA

> hej ihr assis,  seid ihr alle wech? keiner schreibt wat hier


Sigurisht qe mund te shkruajm ...por vetem shqip ... apo e ke harru shqipen se u bere kohe qe rri ne München ? Besoj se jo ...se andej nga padogana shqip po flet .

Alba

----------

